# anyone know about member "aaron"?



## chefling_k (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey everyone,
I hope all is well. I'm brand spankin new to this site and am a CCA student here in SF. I came across a member on here that went by "aaron" and thought it might be someone I had lost connection with. His profile sounds about right but when I tried to send a message it didn't work. Anyone have a any advice about this? It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Click on "members list' at the top of the page. You can look up the member and email them by clicking on the name, and then selecting the email option.


----------

